# LUSH facial cleanser question  :)



## michy_mimi (Apr 3, 2006)

Okay so I discovered LUSH when I was in England a few years ago...and fell in love with it.  I didn't realize that it was all over and available here too, until I started reading everyones threads about it on here. I have been debating over an online order for sometime now.  And I need help picking out a facial cleanser.  The three I am considering are Aquamarina, Herbalism and Angel on Bare Skin.  Aquamarina is the one that appeals to me the most.  But please tell me if you use any of these and why you like it!  Just a note I have normal to oily skin...few breakouts, but I tend to have redness that I would love to get rid of.  TIA


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 4, 2006)

I've heard that Aquamarina and Herbalism are probably best for your skin, but for me personally Angels on Bare Skin is love!

I did try Herbalism but it's too harsh for my skin. Aquamarina I've heard can cause breakouts BUT they may have changed it slightly as a lot of people complained about this when it first came out.


----------



## stockham (Apr 4, 2006)

I've used all 3 and have to say the best combination i found was Herbalism in the morning and Aqua Marina in the evening.  However they've had to stop making herbalism in the UK because the bacteria levels in it are too high for health and safety standards (it's probably the bacteria that actually helps my skin!) so i've switched to angels on bare skin and it's doing as good a job as herbalism did.


----------



## Rank_as (Apr 4, 2006)

deleted


----------



## melly_x (Apr 4, 2006)

I've only tried AquaMarina and i really like it


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 4, 2006)

Herbalism is being discontinued I'm pretty sure so I wouldn't suggest trying that because you'd have to find a replacement for it soon. Angels on Bare Skin is a nice exfoliator, but kind of messy. I use Aquamarina which I find works really well, it calms my skin because of the calomine in it. I find Aquamarina is a bit tricky to use because it's so squishy and slippery, I wish they'd make something similar in bar form. I just recently tried Fresh Farmacy, which alot of people said they found drying, but I didn't find it whatsoever (and I have suuuper dry skin). I say get Aqua Marina and 50 grams of Fresh Farmacy to use if your skin gets a little angry, or as a spot treatment.


----------



## faerie_bel (Apr 9, 2006)

I absolutely love Angels on Bare Skin. It has seriously cleared up my skin. I've been using this since before last Christmas and my skin adores it!


----------



## Jude (Apr 9, 2006)

Lemslip buttercream followed by Tea Tree Water toner with Brazen Honey Biofresh mask three times a week. Total bliss.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 14, 2006)

Aquamarina is great!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Lemslip buttercream followed by Tea Tree Water toner with Brazen Honey Biofresh mask three times a week. Total bliss._

 
I found Brazened Honey a bit strong for my face, once a week did the trick for me. Much prefer Cupcake fresh mask! Yum.


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 20, 2006)

unfortunately I can't get anyhting fresh...I am not near a lush....I wish they would put one in at MOA!  I have asked them about it!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 20, 2006)

They do mail order, only problem is you have to pay postage costs to guarantee it gets to you the day after, I think. At least that's the policy over here in Australia. Our Express Post is a bit expensive but it rocks and is very reliable.

Besides, it's only the masks for face that are fresh, they do have one that isn't biofresh, comes in that big black tub but I've never tried it.

Oh and their facial moisturisers are great for calming irritated skin! Bit expensive, but very, very nice.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 30, 2006)

sorry for double posting, here's a thread on some Lush cleansers:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37532


----------

